# New Empire is born.



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This is what its all about.
Richard S from our club just started his first out door RR. Started the first concrete roadbed today and later some ladder method will be done in the fill area.
will be dated around 1910 and called the Salina, Lincoln and Western.










Richard has been in the club for around a year and has helped on my RR and others.
Fun HA?????


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty, 
Glad to see Richard get started on his RR. 
Rodney


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Marty... It sure is nice to see Richard starting the RR.









Looks like he's had some good help/advice, etc....









Wonder where he got the idea to fill the ladder with concrete?!?!?!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Richard. Taking your time like this, I'm sure you've got a good plan. YOu look good with a wheelbarrow!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

GO RICHARD!!!!!!!!!!!









Glad to see your starting a RR.

You got some great help there.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Richard on starting your R.R. 

In a few weeks hopefully I'll be beginning mine here using the same methods ( concrete roadbed rebar'd in, etc etc ) here in Pennsylvania. I'll be sure to keep the forum updated on my progress as well as I have done on my past RR.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Well all I can say is that finally all of the brow beating and cohersing finally got to him!

Way ta go Richard!

Hopefully I can help sometime when I am off call...did I mention I hate call!









All joking aside Richard It is starting to look a lot like a RR.

Fine work!

Bubba


----------

